# Server Work



## Morrus

Over the next few days someone will be working on our server to reduce many of the problems we've been experiencing - including site speed and down times. In the meantime, there may be issues as the work is being done, including slowdowns, downtime, temporary site closures at short notice, and other bugs. We know this may prove inconvenient, but we ask you to bear with us - we think the results will be worth it!


----------



## Mark CMG

Thanks for all the hard work to you and your helpers!


----------



## DalkonCledwin

This isn't the only site I go to that has been having issues with their servers. Though of the two, this is the only one that I am aware of that is actually taking steps to correct the problem. So, good on you!


----------



## Rune

Might this have something to do with why I can't edit one of my posts, right now?

It's a table of contents that I've been keeping updated with links to later posts in the same thread.


----------



## Morrus

I expect so.


----------



## Blackbrrd

I must say that the speed upgrade is really appreciated. From really slow to nearly instant is a huge improvement.

(Some small issues like getting a 404 when trying to check out new post quotes, but that's very minor)


----------



## Morrus

Another day of server work today, folks - so expect downtime, outages, closures, and issues again


----------



## Scotley

Seems to be showing improvement already. Running quite nicely this morning. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zireael

Trying to look up my notifications (specifically, the Post Quotes in the dropdown menu) results in a 404.


----------



## Morrus

Yes; expect bugs, outtages, and other problems.


----------



## Goonalan

Morrus said:


> Yes; expect bugs, outtages, and other problems.




Having a few problems posting but just wanted to take the opportunity to say thank you for the fantastic amount of work you put in to the site, and keeping it all up there and running on a day-to-day basis.

Thanks again.


----------



## Obryn

Welcome back!  (For now?)

-O


----------



## Rune

Oooo!  We're back!  And fast!

Thanks for putting in the thankless work to make this place the most bestest place on the interwebs (even more than it already was)!


----------



## Morrus

Don't stop expecting slowdowns, downtime, temporary site closures at short notice, and other bugs.  That's stage two of a several-stage process (though the biggest stage).


----------



## DalkonCledwin

just out of curiosity, are we ever going to be getting our gold piece perks back? Thought I would ask while the maintenance is going on. Cause that was one of the reasons I signed up for silver membership in the first place.


----------



## Scott DeWar

still not able to access playing the game forum. This is my source of d and d mostly and I am going into withdrawls. HELP!


----------



## darjr

Scott DeWar said:


> still not able to access playing the game forum. This is my source of d and d mostly and I am going into withdrawls. HELP!




I know this is an old one and is often just tossed out there, but really this time I know it can make a difference. 

Dump your browsers cache. Especially if using ie, the new backend server does rewrites a bit different than the previous one and cached url's might not work out quite correctly.


----------



## steeldragons

darjr said:


> I know this is an old one and is often just tossed out there, but really this time I know it can make a difference.
> 
> Dump your browsers cache. Especially if using ie, the new backend server does rewrites a bit different than the previous one and cached url's might not work out quite correctly.




Is that why I can get to this forum and thread, other forums, and threads through "Settings", but can't directly access my profile page or the D&D forum (from anywhere) or anything that appears to be trying to get to a "vbseo.php"?


----------



## darjr

steeldragons said:


> Is that why I can get to this forum and thread, other forums, and threads through "Settings", but can't directly access my profile page or the D&D forum (from anywhere) or anything that appears to be trying to get to a "vbseo.php"?




Can you post the url the browser is trying?


----------



## steeldragons

darjr said:


> Can you post the url the browser is trying?




Sure. Here ya go...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbseo.php


----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, I use Firefox.


----------



## steeldragons

Scott DeWar said:


> By the way, I use Firefox.




Oh yeah, [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION], so do I...if that helps/is important.


----------



## Klaus

steeldragons said:


> Sure. Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbseo.php



Ditto. Firefox tries going to this instead of the D&D/Pathfinder forum.


----------



## Omegaxicor

Firstly, I think it is good of you to maintain the site as best as you can instead of just shutting everything down for work, so Thanks

Secondly, I use Google Chrome and I have noticed that the site is initially slow to load but then loads normally (might be my computer but I don't know) otherwise the site functions normally for me


----------



## Obryn

The site's going white and wacky when I click on my Notifications, and then from any page I travel to from the Notifications. 

FYI - part of the repair process, I am sure.

-O


----------



## Mark CMG

Looks like at least one attached image isn't showing up -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/miscel...e/330754-weekend-boxoffice-2012_oct-22-a.html


----------



## Morrus

Over the next few days someone will be working on our server to reduce many of the problems we've been experiencing - including site speed and down times. In the meantime, there may be issues as the work is being done, including slowdowns, downtime, temporary site closures at short notice, and other bugs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Morrus said:


> Over the next few days someone will be working on our server to reduce many of the problems we've been experiencing - including site speed and down times. In the meantime, there may be issues as the work is being done, including slowdowns, downtime, temporary site closures at short notice, and other bugs.



ok. And Thank you for all the work you guys are doing!!


----------



## darjr

There is a new vbseo that I think fixes the vbseo issues.
  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]  [MENTION=10479]Mark CMG[/MENTION]  [MENTION=11821]Obryn[/MENTION]  [MENTION=95351]Omegaxicor[/MENTION]  [MENTION=607]Klaus[/MENTION]  [MENTION=92511]steeldragons[/MENTION]

Can you folks check and chime in here?

I'll forward results to the optimizer bunny...


----------



## steeldragons

darjr said:


> There is a new vbseo that I think fixes the vbseo issues.
> @Scott DeWar    @Mark CMG    @Obryn    @Omegaxicor    @Klaus    @steeldragons
> 
> Can you folks check and chime in here?
> 
> I'll forward results to the optimizer bunny...




It does appear to be functioning properly now...at least for me. I can get into my profile and the D&D/PF forum....no more white pages that I've found.

Thanks very much!
--SD


----------



## Klaus

Ditto!

Danke!


----------



## Obryn

darjr said:


> There is a new vbseo that I think fixes the vbseo issues.
> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]  [MENTION=10479]Mark CMG[/MENTION]  [MENTION=11821]Obryn[/MENTION]  [MENTION=95351]Omegaxicor[/MENTION]  [MENTION=607]Klaus[/MENTION]  [MENTION=92511]steeldragons[/MENTION]
> 
> Can you folks check and chime in here?
> 
> I'll forward results to the optimizer bunny...



Works for me!


----------



## Rune

For what it's worth, for some time now, every time I try to go to the Tabletop forum, I'm redirected to this page, http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbseo.php, which is nothing but a white background.

I am running Firefox.


----------



## Mark CMG

darjr said:


> Can you folks check and chime in here?
> 
> I'll forward results to the optimizer bunny...





All good on that attachment issue that I previously had here -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/miscel...e/330754-weekend-boxoffice-2012_oct-22-a.html


Thanks and great work!


----------



## darjr

Rune said:


> For what it's worth, for some time now, every time I try to go to the Tabletop forum, I'm redirected to this page, http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbseo.php, which is nothing but a white background.
> 
> I am running Firefox.




It's working here. Could you try dumping your cache for enworld.org and www.enworld.org just one more time?


----------



## Rune

Yep, that did the trick.  Thanks!


----------



## Alzrius

Hm, I suspect it's related to the server work, but the Personal & Hosted forums no longer seem to be available. 

Hopefully they'll return very soon!


----------



## freyar

Just to add to this: the Creature Catalog forums link just redirects to the main forum page right now (same as other hosted forums).


----------



## darjr

freyar said:


> Just to add to this: the Creature Catalog forums link just redirects to the main forum page right now (same as other hosted forums).




Looks like it was just fixed. Please post here if it doesn't work. Also try dumping your cache one more time if it doesn't work right off the bat.


----------



## freyar

darjr said:


> Looks like it was just fixed. Please post here if it doesn't work. Also try dumping your cache one more time if it doesn't work right off the bat.



Seems to be working, thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

And personal thanks to darjr for the cache dump assistance!


----------



## Orius

Good work on this.  Cleared up a login redirect problem I was having since the beginning of the year, and the site's running faster again for now.  There were some problems with the site not letting me post replies to threads I hadn't posted in before after the first set of fixes, but that seems to be fixed too.


----------

